# vivexotic lighting question for crested gecko



## Oxide (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey all.

Not been active on here for a while, i used the forums a lot before i got my gecko and again when i needed a question asked so im back again looking for advice.

My cresty used to be in a 30x30x45 with a compact top with a 5% repti glow.

A vivexotic wooden viv came my way and she was transferred and was happy for a long time without any UV, just a ceramic on a pulse and a low energy standard bulb which was on 10 rs a day,eating well and eating her mealies ,after loosing her tail and me cleaning it out completely to stop any infection, she stopped moving around as much and seemed was not eating.

I got a little concerned so i put her back in her exo terra with a new 5% bulb and she moves around fine and eats her CGD (no mealies)

I really dont know wether its the glass viv or the UV that has perked her up, anyway i want to know what is the best option for adding uv to my wooden vivexotic, either getting a holder and putting my 5/10% exo terra bulb with guard or going down the arcadia route (hope John replies to this:notworthy

On another note how do you guys feel about the wooden vs glass vivs for crestys? i have thought about selling the wooden one and bumping her up to a 45x45x60 exo terra as she is the right size.

pics of both vivs are in my profile albums if it aids your answers,some bits are a bit different now.

As i know you guys will ask, temps in wooden viv under ceramic were 28 and low were 19/20 deg spraying once a night

I look forward to your input.

Regards.

Oxide.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

How big is the new viv!

Jinn


----------



## Oxide (Dec 31, 2011)

was just going to message you john.

It's not new, she was in there for a while but back in exo terra and i want to put her back in wooden one.

Been going through your site and some reading and cant decide what i need.

its a older version of this mate.

VivExotic Viva Arboreal Vivarium & Cabinet Small Beech

width 55cm, depth 40 cm, height 90cm.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

So 90cm high and 55 wide

Id actually use a D3 6% and reflector and the size I would use is the 14watt 15 inch.

Using a slightly smaller lamp will allow you to create a good gradient into shade at the cool end.

Happy to help further if required

John


----------



## Oxide (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks John, i cannot find the product that fits those requirements though.

If you could point me in the right direction that would be great.

I can see it on your site but that specific one for sale is not about.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

No worries

Here is a link to the lamp D3 T5 High Output Forest Reptile Lamp : Arcadia Reptile you want the 14watt so product code FD314

Then you need a controller. The waterproof one is ACUP15

And the reflector ALR15

Available in all good shops and online.

John


----------



## Oxide (Dec 31, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Hi,
> 
> No worries
> 
> ...


Thanks mate im gonna do some shopping then and get my list up ready for payday.

Would you advise to mount at the front above the doors still aiming to the back bottom of the viv?

My ceramic is on the right of viv in the middle.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah that's right

John


----------



## Oxide (Dec 31, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Yeah that's right
> 
> John


Nice one John, got a email from SPS, will arrive tmoz, ill shoot you some pics when i kitted it all out :2thumb:


----------



## Oxide (Dec 31, 2011)

Well what can i say, what an improvement.

First up big thanks to Surrey Pet supplies who delivered my order extremely quickly and was very well packaged to avoid damage.

Arcadiajohn, your advice was outstanding and your brand is without fail the best out there, within 5 mins of adding my gecko to her new and improved vivarium she placed herself under the ceramic and basked in the light, she has never done this, ever !!!

wish i had added arcadia lighting sooner and i will be adding it to my tropical fish tank asap, also when i get a new cresty she will have it also.

A few pics for you guys.

*old lighting....*












*Arcadia installed.....*


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Well the colour rendition and vivible light levels are much better that is for sure :2thumb:

Glad she likes it,

Please keep us up to date with how it all goes. Also dont forget to register the lamp on or website and we will send you remider to change in in a year.

John




Oxide said:


> Well what can i say, what an improvement.
> 
> First up big thanks to Surrey Pet supplies who delivered my order extremely quickly and was very well packaged to avoid damage.
> 
> ...


----------

